# Help in deciding ROM



## dipesh.mnm

Hi all,
Am new to this.Got my new vibrant yesterday
i have rooted my phone.now am in search of good custom rom which will improve my battery life.

suggestions and steps please


----------



## roman

Start here


----------



## gancho

I was very happy running Trigger 3.2 with the Bali UV (version 1.8.6 if I remember correctly) kernel. It was the best combination for battery life in my experience.


----------



## Kamikaze22

I think Project V is an awesome ROM


----------



## Zach

project V with bali 1.8.8 kernel, you cant go wrong!


----------



## DVNO

Bionix nextgen is the best rom I have been on. I've tried a bunch of gb roms and always end up back on nextgen. A must try.


----------

